# killing mouse pinkies



## somethingup

What's the most humane ways of killing pinkies that arn't real hands on? Would drowning be quick? Was thinking I could fill an icecream tub with water and toss the 4 day old pinks in. Anyone do this? Want a quick painless death lol


----------



## crafty

i think freezing them is the best way from what iv read may be wrong though


----------



## Corny-Dawny

I think gassing them is best


----------



## powderpuff_girl

dawny36 said:


> I think gassing them is best


im sure thats how it done when u buy them from the shop! i think drowning could be quite slow


----------



## Barry.M

CO2 is commonly used,however when used for mouse pinks and rat pups it becomes a very slow death due to their ability to store oxygen in the skin as babies(often finding themselves under a mother surrounded by siblings,they could suffocate otherwise)This makes gassing them difficult.In short,they take ages to die in a reaper.The best way in my experience is simply to freeze them.


----------



## somethingup

Gasing sounds techical, I'd be worried I'd set it up wrong and make um suffer. I think I red it takes ages for em to die by gassing too. Sumthing about them being used to little air under their mother.

Freezing I was thinking about but my fridge is rubbish, barely keeps the frozen pizza frozen and I can’t afford a new one with all I spend out on my frogs and lizards. Not this year anyway.


----------



## somethingup

lol I'm posting to slow.. just as I thought about the co2. =/

Sure drowning wouldn't be quite fast, they are pretty tiny?

Don;t freezeing cause their brains to crystalize, and that sounds painful? Also what tempure should a freezer be. I could buy a secondhand mini one just for freezeing maybe.


----------



## punky_jen

A flick on the head will kill a pinky, more humane than freezing live, as its very painful.


----------



## spirit975

Gassing pinkies isn`t good as they take longer to die. Gassing with CO2 is very efficient for large numbers of bigger mice IF done properly. If the concentrations aren`t right, or you administer too high a dose too quickly the animal will die a very painful and slow death. 
Drowning is not the best way to do it as it is highly distressing for them.

By far the best way to kill a pink is a quick sharp flick to the back of the head. Job done quick and easy.


----------



## HABU

just freeze them. they lose their body heat so quickly that it is humane.


----------



## Guest

barrym said:


> CO2 is commonly used,however when used for mouse pinks and rat pups it becomes a very slow death due to their ability to store oxygen in the skin as babies(often finding themselves under a mother surrounded by siblings,they could suffocate otherwise)This makes gassing them difficult.In short,they take ages to die in a reaper.The best way in my experience is simply to freeze them.


totally agree with Barry here its fast and more humane than gasing them ..


----------



## SiUK

I froze some they were dead when I checked literally a minute later if that


----------



## Incubuss

I personally think freezing is easier, mainly because some people don't like the thought of flicking them. Plus, if you freeze the, they die in under a minute, yet they go unconcious in seconds.


----------



## MexMex

Electrocute them lol? Would be pretty quick and easy at such a young age? Just hook them up to a car battery? Probably a bad idea so just freeze them


----------



## Athravan

Freezing something that small isn't meant to be painful because they lose body heat so quickly they are unconscious in seconds and dead within 30 seconds to a minute. Freezing is very painful for larger animals because it takes a long time for you to lose consciousness.. but for pinkies, oblivion comes literally within a few seconds with a decent freezer. I put mine on the highest setting and have checked back 10 seconds later and they are unconscious and 30 seconds and they are dead.


----------



## baby_jabba

HABU said:


> just freeze them. they lose their body heat so quickly that it is humane.


Yep thats true thats how i would do it

Dale:smile:


----------



## Daredevil

Personal opinion if you ask me! If you had to be killed how would you want to be killed?:no1:


----------



## pokerplayer

i would want to be shot to the head, stright through the brain killing you instantly.
im sure freezing would kill a pinky quickly.
thing i wonder is how come in pet shops with there frozen food the large rats, mice ect have poo in there bag. to me it looks as if the animals have been sealed into the bag, then frozen, literly sh*tting themselves.
i think a electric shock to the head would be quick.


----------



## Daredevil

Same (shot in the head) lol
I would go with whacking over the head or freezing!! (for a pinkie):no1:


----------



## Athravan

pokerplayer said:


> i would want to be shot to the head, stright through the brain killing you instantly.
> im sure freezing would kill a pinky quickly.
> thing i wonder is how come in pet shops with there frozen food the large rats, mice ect have poo in there bag. to me it looks as if the animals have been sealed into the bag, then frozen, literly sh*tting themselves.
> i think a electric shock to the head would be quick.


It's a bit disgusting but most mammals if there is matter in the digestive tract, will release it upon death, as the muscles relax. This happens after the death, not before usually... happens to mammals of all sizes, including humans.


----------



## HABU

bradhollands999 said:


> Personal opinion if you ask me! If you had to be killed how would you want to be killed?:no1:


155mm howitzer........


----------



## punky_jen

When ever i cull the mice and rats they pee themsleves, none of mine have pooped though. I just prefer to flick babies on the head first, then freeze if needs be. And i do the whiz bang method with the bigger ones.


----------



## Joey

Athravan said:


> It's a bit disgusting but most mammals if there is matter in the digestive tract, will release it upon death, as the muscles relax. This happens after the death, not before usually... happens to mammals of all sizes, including humans.


Really? I thought that was just on South Park! If you have no idea what I'm talkin about ignore me... I think it's on the Wallmart episode though.


----------



## pokerplayer

thanks for explaining that. i didnt know that till now.
either way i dont think theres a "nice" way to kill any animal. whatever you do its probally going to feel pain for a second or so.
so i would go with the quickest way.


----------



## bosshogg

freezing pinks you buy from a pet shop will have been frozen ( know this as i used to work for a company that provides 90% of all frozen mice/rats for pet food)


----------



## Fangio

Drowning an animal is illegal and punishable under the AWA.

As already mentioned freezing them is easiest.


----------



## bhimpfen

Why would you buy one then kill it? Sounds kinda silly and sick.

Why don't you just buy frozen ones?
And if you bought a live one, I'm pretty sure most stores would exchange for a frozen. I dont see why not.


----------



## baby_jabba

bhimpfen said:


> Why would you buy one then kill it? Sounds kinda silly and sick.
> 
> Why don't you just buy frozen ones?
> And if you bought a live one, I'm pretty sure most stores would exchange for a frozen. I dont see why not.


Cos some people breed there own mice as they now whats going in to them and then no if they was healthy before they are cull for snakes/reptiles food, as for all we no a pet shop could like buy mice in they have defrozed when they came but then refroze them which some times can make your reptile ill :-x

cheers Dale


----------



## Ssthisto

bhimpfen said:


> Why would you buy one then kill it? Sounds kinda silly and sick.
> 
> Why don't you just buy frozen ones?
> And if you bought a live one, I'm pretty sure most stores would exchange for a frozen. I dont see why not.


I don't BUY my mouse pinkies. I breed them.

Therefore, knowing how to humanely deal with them when I need a live pinky to stop being a live pinky and start being a fresh killed or frozen/thawed one is vital.

I can't take my live pinks to a local shop and trade 'em for frozen - what would they do with a load of live pinks who don't have their mother to care for them? Any other female is liable to EAT them, and since it's not the "done thing" to feed live over here, it's not as if the shop can turn around and sell them to another reptile keeper later.


----------

